# 99 Altima died !!!!??????



## soimcrazy (Feb 9, 2005)

My wife was driving home on the interstate and the Altima 4 cylinder just stopped running. I checked to see if it was getting fuel....it is. I took off the distributor cap and the rotor is turning when the engine is cranked..so I would like to rule out a timing problem. I checked all of the plastic fuses and they are OK. 
Has anyone had any problems like this? ...or can suggest what the problem might be?



THANKS FOR YOUR HELP !!!!! Brian


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

soimcrazy said:


> My wife was driving home on the interstate and the Altima 4 cylinder just stopped running. I checked to see if it was getting fuel....it is. I took off the distributor cap and the rotor is turning when the engine is cranked..so I would like to rule out a timing problem. I checked all of the plastic fuses and they are OK.
> Has anyone had any problems like this? ...or can suggest what the problem might be?
> 
> 
> ...


I'd check this first.
Since you took of the cap and rotor, take off the plastic housing on the distributor, if there is oil inside you found the problem. Basically oil has passed throught he o-ring gasket and compromised the electronics inside and the distributor need to be replaced. Replacing the o-ring as not going to do it over time.

Frank


----------

